# Linksys NR041 Can't Detect Internet



## KDKrueger (Oct 9, 2005)

This is one of those that make me want to take an axe and perform percussive maintenance on this thing that has turned out so far to be an expensive paperweight.

Okay, the problem is the NR041 that I bought to get my wife and I onto DSL at the same time refuses to admit that there's an Internet out there. I am presently using the DSL connection directly (our ISP provided a Forcecom T-100 for our DSL modem) and it works perfectly, so it's not the modem, our ISP, the cable or my LAN port. I hook up the cables to allow the Linksys to act as our DSL hub and run the installation CD and it simply won't find the Internet. I carefully follow all the instructions, turning off hardware and rebooting, and it doesn't help. Neither of our computers can get online so long as the Linksys is involved.

I run Win98 and my wife is on XP. I use Opera as a browser and she runs CrazyBrowser. I make sure firewalls are turned off before attempting to connect for the first time, and nothing helps. I still get the anoying "can't detect the Internet" message whenever I try to get the NR041 to work. :4-dontkno 

I hope someone can help me before I'm throwing this router as high as I can and yelling "PULL!"

Thanks.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Before you yell PULL have you updated the firmware?
From Here?


----------



## KDKrueger (Oct 9, 2005)

*Sorry... tried that, too.*

I just tried (I think for the fourth time) to update the firmware, but their updater says it's "Unable to get a response from the server." How's that for reassuring when you're dealing with an Internet peripheral? :sayno:


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

KDKrueger said:


> I just tried (I think for the fourth time) to update the firmware, but their updater says it's "Unable to get a response from the server." How's that for reassuring when you're dealing with an Internet peripheral? :sayno:


You do relise that this NR041 is not a linksys? If this is your hardware
http://www.networkeverywhere.com/products/nr041.asp
The firm ware for that should be ftp://ftp.networkeverywhere.com/nr041_firmware.zip


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Skip the installation CD.

Power off the DSL modem and your PC's.

Power up the DSL modem, wait about 3 minutes, power up the router, wait about 3 minutes, power up your PC. 

Then use the Web Browser to configure the router. 

You will need to configure for PPPoE/PPP with your DSL user ID and password.

Probably your default e-mail address from your ISP and password.

JamesO


----------

